# PPB Sunday 1/7...



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Thinking of taking a early morning drift out from the Werribee River tomorrow to see if there are any Flatties about. Then might have a little paddle up the Werribee River to investigate the likelyhood of finding some Bream.

Anyone keen?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Eberbachl what time are you heading out tomorrow, i would be keen to head up river to throw some plastic at the bream. 

Cheers Kelly


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Kelly,

I figure I would try and get on the water by around 7:30...I figure that should be around sun-up.

I'd like to see if there are any Bream about, and also any flatties off the beach next to the river mouth if the wind isn't blowing too hard.

If it's too windy, I'd probably just plan on staying in the river.

I'm not sure what the river will be like after all this rain, but it's worth a paddle I guess.


----------

